# How to write a melody?



## WKMT London (Jan 12, 2018)

After a long journey Gisela Paterno and I, in the edition, have been able to put togetehr this material.

Basically, Gisela, talks and explains which are the most important elements that contribute to the creation of a satisfactory melodic line.

A simple topic like this one might sound too simple or such a fuzz, but in reality it took us a lot of time to discuss which eements we whould include in the list and to ensure that all the explanations were at the level of the majority of the readers.

The idea of sharing this article here is to get some feedback from you.

So if you wouldlike to critisis us, feel free to do it.

Here our material
https://www.piano-composer-teacher-london.co.uk/post/how-to-write-a-melody


----------

